# Mesquite turkey call



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I recently ordered some mesquite from TexasTimbers and here's the first turkey call I produced from it. It is very interesting wood and it turns nicely. I ran a couple cracks with varying viscosities of CA glue before final scraping on the lathe. I finished this with four coats of waterlox, then buffed and waxed it. The striker has a laminated wood peg and a mesquite head. Sounds awesome! 

This isn't a customer custom call for once...I just made it to make it and will get it sold before the spring season.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks great. Looks like it would be a fun little project that wouldn't take very long to get satisfying results. Great job. Just one question, how does it work? Not being a turkey hunter, I don't get how you would work this call.
Ken


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken, check this out.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I would like to hear that Mesquite call though. :yes:


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> That looks great. Looks like it would be a fun little project that wouldn't take very long to get satisfying results.


Thanks Kenbo. However, nothing's easy about developing a turkey call that sounds good! I made probably 30 before they were good enough to sell...Lots went straight to the trash can. There's an internal soundboard, and getting the internal dimensions of the call is critical to good sound. Now that I have it figured out it is easy for me.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> I would like to hear that Mesquite call though. :yes:


I do need to work on getting the equipment and ability to post sound and video files...Wanting to get that done for my website. When it comes to computer technology I'm a moron.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

aaarrrrggggghhhhh! My sound module isn't cooperating! Now I have a reason to get un lazy and fix it...


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

dbhost said:


> aaarrrrggggghhhhh! My sound module isn't cooperating! Now I have a reason to get un lazy and fix it...


What's a sound module? :laughing:


----------

